# Panosteitis (pano) help!!!



## mmduncan (Dec 24, 2009)

Well I just got back from the vet with my 10 month old chessie female and the vet diagnosed her as having Panosteitis (pano). I am posting this hoping that one of you have delt with this before. The vet says it goes away at about 2 years old and all I can think of is how much training she will miss. Does anyone here have any suggestions on a good way to battle through this without hanging up training for the next year? HELP!!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

There is nothing you can do about this so I recommend Patience.... time goes by very fast and the dog will only miss this next season and should be over it next spring.

It sucks but as we all are aware of things don't always go smoothly, try to be positive and keep in mind your dog could have something a lot worse.

One year out of training for a good well bred dog is meaningless in the big picture, just love your dog keep it bonded to you and it will be easy to train next year.

Shes a pretty dog and needs your care more than ever right now


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

I didn't know what that was so I googled. I read that it usually doesn't last more than 5-6 weeks and if it does it may be something else. Deals with growing too fast etc. So...maybe things will be fine in a couple months instead of years?


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

our last lab litter had 3 pups come down with pano. We took them off puppy food went to agood quility adult food added vitiams had very good results. to much fat and protien make them grow to fast ending up with pano.


----------

